# Recommend a place to get melamine cut Brisbane North / North lakes



## marcus0002 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi.
Looking at getting some more enclosures built.
Built the last one cutting with my circular saw at home but it was too rough for my liking.
I have seen elsewhere here to avoid Bunnings and go to a cabinet maker.
Can anyone recommend one near North lakes?
Cheers


----------



## damien.kearney (Jul 22, 2018)

Try a local timber yard


----------



## Eriquar (Aug 5, 2018)

marcus0002 said:


> Hi.
> Looking at getting some more enclosures built.
> Built the last one cutting with my circular saw at home but it was too rough for my liking.
> I have seen elsewhere here to avoid Bunnings and go to a cabinet maker.
> ...



I found putting masking tape on the area you are cutting prevents the jagged rough edges.


----------



## Ryan-James (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, I do renovations for a living and there's a few tricks to cut melamine perfect every time with even the most basic saws.
Either get a fine tooth blade ($20) or do the tape thing, clamp a straight edge on to the job and use that as a guide to run the saw along for perfect straight lines every time. Should be 30-36mm from the blade to the saw edge, measure the distance from the blade to edge of the saw. 






Sent from my 5044T using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 27, 2019)

try Bunnings' trade desk, buy the sheet and tell how you want it cut prior to collection/delivery.


----------

